# Haye/Fury confirmed for Sky Box Office



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

As expected...

http://www1.skysports.com/boxing/news/12183/8818190/Haye-v-Fury-live-on-Sky-Sports-HD-Box-Office

David Haye's eagerly-anticipated bout with Tyson Fury will be shown live on Sky Sports HD Box Office.

The fight between former world heavyweight champion Haye and title contender Fury will headline an exciting night of boxing at Manchester Arena on Saturday September 28.

"This clash gets the adrenaline flowing. The anticipation for the event will be huge." 
Adam Smith
The showdown will decide a rivalry that has been building between two of the world's top ranked heavyweight fighters since Haye's return to boxing last year.

The Hayemaker came out of retirement to defeat Dereck Chisora convincingly last July, reaffirming his reputation as one of the world's best boxers. The two-weight world champion has been defeated just twice in 28 fights, and has 24 wins by knockout. His most notable victory came in 2009, defeating seven-foot tall Russian Nikolai Valuev to claim the WBA World Heavyweight title.

Fury, meanwhile, became the first boxer to win the British, Irish and Commonwealth heavyweight titles when he dramatically defeated Martin Rogan last year. After 21 fights he remains unbeaten, and returns to Britain following a sparkling win against America's Steve Cunningham at Madison Square Garden in April.

Former WBA champion, Haye, insists he is still top of the pile when it comes to British heavyweights: "I'm still the best fighter around and have nothing to prove, but Tyson likes to talk a lot and this is my chance to silence him. I'm in great shape and ready to go. It's time to put an end to rumours that there's anyone in Britain that can beat me."

However, Fury believes his London opponent is past his best: "This event is about me, a world-class boxing star, taking on Haye, a has-been," he said.

"Haye has been running scared of me ever since the possibility of the match came about, and now I've earned my shot. I'm going to prove that I'm a future world champion by beating a former one. David Haye is the past."

Sky Sports boxing executive producer and presenter of Ringside Adam Smith said: "This clash between David Haye and Tyson Fury certainly gets the adrenaline flowing. We've got two strong characters and an air of unpredictability which means the anticipation for the event will be huge.

"I'm hoping for a thrilling finale. Can Haye's frightening power crush Fury's unbeaten record, or can the giant youngster take a massive leap to becoming Britain's next world heavyweight champion?"


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Here we go!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Any idea when the first press conference is?


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Jack said:


> Any idea when the first press conference is?


Today at 12...


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

funny how i remember hearn and haye both saying hayes first 2 fights back wouldnt be on ppv after he disgraced ppv boxing with his previous fights.

i refuse to buy it and i hope the undercard is hennessy fighters and not hearns.

i have lost a bit of respect for hearn that he let this cunt haye get his way. this could easily be made without ppv


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Don't see why this is on Box Office personally if the Chisora fight wasn't, but meh. Needs a good undercard though. I'd expect Quigg-Salinas to be on it which would be a good start, the problem is who else? Brook will have just been out in Hull and I don't see them rushing him out again, Bellew wouldn't be in a risky fight as he has the Stevenson fight lined up, same with Groves with the Froch fight. Hennessey doesn't have any big name fighters left really, DeGale potentially is going to Top Rank so might not even be on this, Eubank Jr is still a prospect, Galahad as far as I'm aware is a free agent and probably won't be in a big fight. Needs to get Rose on it in a big fight at least, could use with some outside help from other promoters to get good fighters on board. Unlike Froch-Kessler, the main event isn't good enough here to save a poor undercard.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Danny said:


> Don't see why this is on Box Office personally if the Chisora fight wasn't, but meh. Needs a good undercard though. I'd expect Quigg-Salinas to be on it which would be a good start, the problem is who else? *Brook will have just been out in Hull and I don't see them rushing him out again*, Bellew wouldn't be in a risky fight as he has the Stevenson fight lined up, same with Groves with the Froch fight. Hennessey doesn't have any big name fighters left really, DeGale potentially is going to Top Rank so might not even be on this, Eubank Jr is still a prospect, Galahad as far as I'm aware is a free agent and probably won't be in a big fight. Needs to get Rose on it in a big fight at least, could use with some outside help from other promoters to get good fighters on board. Unlike Froch-Kessler, the main event isn't good enough here to save a poor undercard.


Pretty sure the plan with Brook is to get him on his 'own' show in Sheffield against a 'name opponent' of the ilk of Diaz or Senchencko on the 21st of September


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Quigg/Solinas could be on the undercard.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

WhoDatNation said:


> Pretty sure the plan with Brook is to get him on his 'own' show in Sheffield against a 'name opponent' of the ilk of Diaz or Senchencko


Yeah, either I think they'll either be cautious with him getting him back from injury and trying to get his weight right and confidence back, or he'll be back headlining his own shows before long, this doesn't seem like the sort of bill he'd be on as I said. Realistically I think the best we can get is something like:

Haye-Fury
Quigg-Salinas
Smith-Ochieng
DeGale-TBA
+ Eubank Jr, Hughie Fury, Luke Campbell, Callum Smith etc.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Better be a strong undercard.


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

Fucking PPV? It's a joke. Seeing as this fight is unlikely to go the distance, it need to have an AMAZING undercard. Another 2 fights that mean something and have named fighters in. Instead we will get some of these: Groves vs some shite, Bellew vs some shite, Quigg vs some shite, Mitchell vs some shite, Eubank Jnr vs some shite, Hughie Fury vs some shite.

The press conferences have more right to be PPV really. Haye being too quick witted, clever and laid back will definitely manage to get a rise out of Fury.


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

undercard will be crap - any bigger name matchroom fighters have got stuff lined up in and around that time so it will be his olympians in 6 rounders maybe brain rose in an eliminator.

edit mitchell vs rees???


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

This fight will go down huge with the casuals. I for am pretty certain I will be buying it.


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

One thing that need to happen is the program should be starting at 6pm and more under card and less chatter. The guys in the studio dont need to sell the fight no more. Those that are watching have already paid for it


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

So with Haye returning to PPV you would imagine that he will be staying there, add this to the fact that Froch will more than likely be PPV only from now on and it appears that boxing fans will be getting milked on a more regular basis. I can understand the need for PPV in order for a fight to happen but do we really need PPV money in order to make Haye v Fury?? No I don't believe we do this is purely Saint Eddie and co milking the fans IMO.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

I hope it's £24.99


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

The undercard wont be good the fight will sell with the casuals so they don't need to waste money on the undercard


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> So with Haye returning to PPV you would imagine that he will be staying there, add this to the fact that Froch will more than likely be PPV only from now on and it appears that boxing fans will be getting milked on a more regular basis. I can understand the need for PPV in order for a fight to happen but do we really need PPV money in order to make Haye v Fury?? No I don't believe we do this is purely Saint Eddie and co milking the fans IMO.


Honestly, considering they're heavyweights and Haye's stature + Fury's demands, I'd imagine the kitty will be similar to that of Froch-Kessler wouldn't it?


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Sky sports news are shit at press conferences they cut out most of it, ill just wait for ifilm to upload their videos


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

*David Haye* ‏@*mrdavidhaye*  24s Team Dyson have spent the last week Furiously trying to teach Dyson how to spell his own name. He finally put Crayon to paper last night.

:lol:


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> *David Haye* ‏@*mrdavidhaye*  24s Team Dyson have spent the last week Furiously trying to teach Dyson how to spell his own name. He finally put Crayon to paper last night.
> 
> :lol:


:lol: It begins.


----------



## sg-85 (Jun 21, 2012)

Anyone reckon the ticket prices will be more than what they were for his comeback fight? £50+?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Danny said:


> Honestly, considering they're heavyweights and Haye's stature + Fury's demands, I'd imagine the kitty will be similar to that of Froch-Kessler wouldn't it?


More, I'd imagine.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Danny said:


> Honestly, considering they're heavyweights and Haye's stature + Fury's demands, I'd imagine the kitty will be similar to that of Froch-Kessler wouldn't it?


I know what Froch and Kessler where rumoured (2m a piece I think) to be getting but I am not going to pretend that I know the exact figures I'm sure someone like Rob would know, but considering Haye was willing to have his first two fights on SS, and Fury has been fighting on C5 I am sure that the fight purses would not needed to have been that high (though it may be the case that they are).

Because of Haye's mainstream appeal and Tyson's character it makes good business sense for it to be on PPV, but I still feel this fight could have been on regular Sky and employing PPV only benefits Haye/Fury/Matchroom and Fat Mick.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> *David Haye* ‏@*mrdavidhaye*  24s Team Dyson have spent the last week Furiously trying to teach Dyson how to spell his own name. He finally put Crayon to paper last night.
> 
> :lol:


:rofl


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

I would gladly pay the American price range for this fight. This fight is probably bigger than Bruno vs Lewis as far as British HW boxing goes and neither of those guys were on the level of Hayemaker or Fury at the time of the fight, nor did either have the 'gift of the gab' like Mr. Haye and the loose Fury have. This fight is a dream come true for sport fans in Britain.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

I know Eddie is getting a lot of stick for these PPVs and expect a shite undercard, who knows he might put a quality one on.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Duffy said:


> I would gladly pay the American price range for this fight. This fight is probably bigger than Bruno vs Lewis as far as British HW boxing goes and neither of those guys were on the level of Hayemaker or Fury at the time of the fight, nor did either have the 'gift of the gab' like Mr. Haye and the loose Fury have. This fight is a dream come true for sport fans in Britain.


No.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

CamR21 said:


> The undercard wont be good the fight will sell with the casuals so they don't need to waste money on the undercard


:conf
Nobody's buying this fight for the undercard. You don't need an unercard when the main event is such a blockbuster. You only have to look at Hayemaker vs Chisora to see this.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Duffy said:


> I would gladly pay the American price range for this fight. This fight is probably bigger than Bruno vs Lewis as far as British HW boxing goes and neither of those guys were on the level of Hayemaker or Fury at the time of the fight, nor did either have the 'gift of the gab' like Mr. Haye and the loose Fury have. This fight is a dream come true for sport fans in Britain.


:rofl


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

I'll watch it down the pub.

Hearn is pushing me closer and closer to Boxnation with this ppv crap, initially I was dead against Boxnation but not so much now.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

CamelCase said:


> I'll watch it down the pub.
> 
> Hearn is pushing me closer and closer to Boxnation with this ppv crap, initially I was dead against Boxnation but not so much now.


As a boxing fan why would you be against Boxnation, it's quality.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Hopefully this means we get Galahad-Dickens for the British title on the undercard. Purse bids were due yesterday & the fight is supposed to take place before the end of October.

Galahad has just said on twitter the fight is on


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Not that interested in this fight, it's only going to go one way. I'd imagine PPV was the only way that this fight could get made, Haye is only ever going to fight on PPV or for a massive purse like he had for Chisora.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Eddie should not get stick for it being ppv . Blame money hungry booth and haye. This is why the fuckers went back to sky . With groves v froch also ppv team haymaker will be quids in at the expense of the fans.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> Eddie should not get stick for it being ppv . Blame money hungry booth and haye. This is why the fuckers went back to sky . With groves v froch also ppv team haymaker will be quids in at the expense of the fans.


I agree with this but Eddie does not have to give them the platform.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> Eddie should not get stick for it being ppv . Blame money hungry booth and haye. This is why the fuckers went back to sky . With groves v froch also ppv team haymaker will be quids in at the expense of the fans.


You can't really blame them though. That's Booths job, he's a great negotiator.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

Bryn said:


> Not that interested in this fight, it's only going to go one way. I'd imagine PPV was the only way that this fight could get made, Haye is only ever going to fight on PPV or for a massive purse like he had for Chisora.


But Sky Sports and Boxnation are ppv. I don't pay for Sky Sports as that's for mugs but if they secured a fight of the magnitude of Hayemaker vs Fury I'd gladly pay for it for 1 month to watch that one fight for example.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> I agree with this but Eddie does not have to give them the platform.


That's right but would you pass up on the money on offer for moral values? I wouldn't.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Duffy said:


> But Sky Sports and Boxnation are ppv. I don't pay for Sky Sports because i cant afford it but if they secured a fight of the magnitude of Hayemaker vs Fury I'd gladly pay for it for 1 month to watch that one fight for example.


Fixed, Duffy lad.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

PPV has nothing to do with the uality of the fight or undercard and more to do with the popularity of the fighters. Anyone who thought this would be free were kidding themselves as the generals come out in droves for Haye and Fury is also on the tip of being a household name due to fighting on Five.

I dunno why people complain though, everyone knows where they can watch it without paying so if you dont like the price just go to the kebab shop. Whinging and then ultimately buying it wont help matters at all. I couldnt give two damns personally, if I dont think somethings worthy of its price I wont buy it, if it is Ill buy - simple as that.


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

Can we expect both fighters to appear on Ringside later?


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Fixed, Duffy lad.


Mug.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Looks like Adam Smith is taking the press conference instead of Fast Car. atsch


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Duffy said:


> This fight is probably bigger than Bruno vs Lewis as far as British HW boxing goes and neither of those guys were on the level of Hayemaker or Fury at the time of the fight


:lol: You are an excellent troll


----------



## The bodysnatcher (Jun 4, 2013)

i reckon channel 5 will repeat it a few days later.


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

The bodysnatcher said:


> i reckon channel 5 will repeat it a few days later.


Be very surprised


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

icemax said:


> :lol: You are an excellent troll


Hows it trolling? Lewis obviously went on to become the greatest British fighter of all time but at the time of the fight he had only just beaten Tucker and Razor and nobody else. In contrast Hayemaker was a two weight champion and in about 10 World title fights. Bruno was considered washed up at the stage and at the end of his career while Fury has just iced a former World champ in his prime in his own backyard.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Duffy said:


> Hows it trolling? Lewis obviously went on to become the greatest British fighter of all time but at the time of the fight he had only just beaten Tucker and Razor and nobody else. In contrast Hayemaker was a two weight champion and in about 10 World title fights. Bruno was considered washed up at the stage and at the end of his career while Fury has just iced a former World champ in his prime in his own backyard.


:rofl

Comedy gold.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> That's right but would you pass up on the money on offer for moral values? I wouldn't.


Neither would I mate :lol:

But since it is not me I am going to complain vociferously about it. I understand the business behind it I just think that PPV does nothing positive for the sport in this country and serves only to line the pockets of a few while draining the hardcore fans.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

The bodysnatcher said:


> i reckon channel 5 will repeat it a few days later.


Be nice if they did but I doubt Sky would let them have it.

Of course it's a box office fight though. I'm surprised some people seem shocked by it.


----------



## The bodysnatcher (Jun 4, 2013)

redandwhiterob said:


> Be very surprised


if fury gets squashed will channel 5 still want to know afterwards? does there deal with him carry on or will it be void now thats he's crossed over to sky?


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> *David Haye* ‏@*mrdavidhaye*  24s Team Dyson have spent the last week Furiously trying to teach Dyson how to spell his own name. He finally put Crayon to paper last night.
> 
> :lol:


I done told you guys that Haye will bring it. Trash talking isn't just about being the loudest guy in the room. Haye is no master of wit but he doesn't have to be to make Fury look silly.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Neither would I mate :lol:
> 
> But since it is not me I am going to complain vociferously about it. I understand the business behind it I just think that PPV does nothing positive for the sport in this country and serves only to line the pockets of a few while draining the hardcore fans.


:lol: :good


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

The bodysnatcher said:


> if fury gets squashed will channel 5 still want to know afterwards? does there deal with him carry on or will it be void now thats he's crossed over to sky?


Maybe Channel 5 have been promised of Hennesy that if Fury were to win a world title fight would be on there platform.

I just cant see Sky letting it be known that the fight they want people to pay from will be on council telly for free a few days later


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Duffy said:


> Hows it trolling? Lewis obviously went on to become the greatest British fighter of all time but at the time of the fight he had only just beaten Tucker and Razor and nobody else. In contrast Hayemaker was a two weight champion and in about 10 World title fights. Bruno was considered washed up at the stage and at the end of his career while Fury has just iced a former World champ in his prime in his own backyard.


:lol: If your trolling then this was a quality post.

If not then a few points:

You are correct with Lewis not being at his peak and still making his name as one of the top guys in the division. The Haye thing though, he wasn't really a world champ at heavyweight, he won a championship over someone who was given it and there were two guys clearly above him, his heavyweight reign is arguably the worst of all time and his five defences in both weights consist of Audley Harrison, Enzo Mac, John Ruiz, John Mark-Mormeck and Nicolay Valuev so hardly's the greatest championship fighter and are those wins much better if at all than Tony Tucker, Donovan Ruddick, Tyrell Biggs and Gary Mason - that can be debated.

Bruno may have been considered washed up but he was a far bigger name than both Haye and Fury and had real cross over appeal and the love of the whole country behind him. Lewis was considered a non-Brit and people wanted Bruno to beat him for stating he was british despite fighting for Canada in the Olympics. Bruno had been in with Tyson, Bugner, Coatzee, Witherspoon and even though he didn't win all those fights they had pushed him massively in terms of mainstream appeal.

Fury did not ice Cunningham, he went life and death, was knocked down and was badly hurt on numerous occassions.

Cunningham is a 36 year old cruiserweight who has lost four of his last five fights and whilst one might have been controversial he is still definitely past his prime by a good few years.


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

Looks like Hearn has no part in this show. Hayemaker and Hennesy sports promotion


----------



## The bodysnatcher (Jun 4, 2013)

Roe said:


> Be nice if they did but I doubt Sky would let them have it.
> 
> Of course it's a box office fight though. I'm surprised some people seem shocked by it.


i seem to remember bbc repeating a few calzaghe/hatton/haye fights a week later so you never know?


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Duffy said:


> Hows it trolling? Lewis obviously went on to become the greatest British fighter of all time but at the time of the fight he had only just beaten Tucker and Razor and nobody else. In contrast Hayemaker was a two weight champion and in about 10 World title fights. Bruno was considered washed up at the stage and at the end of his career while Fury has just iced a former World champ in his prime in his own backyard.


So, you aren't a troll, you just don't have a clue :-(


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

The bodysnatcher said:


> i seem to remember bbc repeating a few calzaghe/hatton/haye fights a week later so you never know?


Never got announced till after the fight took place though iirc.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

redandwhiterob said:


> Looks like Hearn has no part in this show. Hayemaker and Hennesy sports promotion


Hearn is co-promoting isn't he?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

The bodysnatcher said:


> i seem to remember bbc repeating a few calzaghe/hatton/haye fights a week later so you never know?


Yeah that's true. It'd be great if it was, always nice to see another perspective of a fight and get it a bit more exposure too.



BoxingAnalyst said:


> Hearn is co-promoting isn't he?


Nah. Eddie was only gonna be "co-promoting" when Haye was set to be on normal Sky Sports, filling up one of Eddie's "monopoly dates". He might be involved a tiny bit but largely this won't have much to do with him.

Edit: Oh yeah, I guess he'll help out with the undercard as well :good


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Hearn is co-promoting isn't he?


Helping out on the Hayemaker side according to his tweets. I guess he will help fill the under card


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

I don't think there was any mention of Matchroom on the backdrop.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Peter Fury said it was a Haye & co-production too. LUL Fast Car got shafted.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Fury trolling the shit out of Haye here :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Roe said:


> Fury trolling the shit out of Haye here :lol:


:rofl


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Main reason is fury hates Eddie. Also if he is at any press conferences fury will dig him out


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Both fighters are not top 4 in the division and they make it an PPV fight.
Good job Hearny Bob.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> Main reason is fury hates Eddie. Also if he is at any press conferences fury will dig him out


I remember him calling Eddie a one suit millionaire :lol: fast car was at the press conferenc e today.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Fury cracks me up. :lol:

Haye looked genuinely a bit annoyed.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

I thought Edide was in Hull today?

Fury is a funny fucker I'll give him that. :lol: Haye didn't know what to say for once!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)




----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Good signs Fury is keeping his head.

Compare that to the Cunningham presser he's seems far more sure of himself, suppose £5m helps though :deal


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Fury: "David Haye has never fought a traveller before. He won't be worth a carrot once I've put the gypsy curse on him. All I have to do is stand on his toe."

:lol:


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Roe said:


> Fury trolling the shit out of Haye here :lol:


David ain't going to win a slanging match with Tyson so best say fuck all and save it for the ring, Tyson can get away with saying what he wants David has rebuilt his mainstream reputation and can't risk another "Chisora moment" or "as one-sided as a gang rape" comment, this is how I would imagine it will be like this up till the fight, Tyson running his mouth, David being careful with what he says.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Fury was funny as fuck there. Genuinely laughed my head of at the comment stating he was getting his picture with James Bond while he had the chance.

Haye was unusually quiet, he didn't know what to make of Fury.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Full presser - sorry if already posted


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

Is this really 6 pages of people complaining about PPV? This place really has become ESB!

I woke up to 6 texts about the fight from "casual" sport fans. This fight will sell.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

haye wont win the war of words or the fight in the ring

cant wait to win money on fury.

hayes ring rust will be part of his downfall


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Roe said:


> Fury trolling the shit out of Haye here :lol:


:haye One is not amused


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Fury was funny as fuck there. Genuinely laughed my head of at the comment stating he was getting his picture with James Bond while he had the chance.
> 
> Haye was unusually quiet, he didn't know what to make of Fury.


He is used to doing all the talking. Fury is the talker, and when Haye starts to talk Fury just interrupts him by talking louder. I think Fury will genuinely get under Hayes skin.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Haye doing his best to play it cool


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

Danny said:


> Don't see why this is on Box Office personally if the Chisora fight wasn't, but meh. Needs a good undercard though. I'd expect Quigg-Salinas to be on it which would be a good start, the problem is who else? Brook will have just been out in Hull and I don't see them rushing him out again, Bellew wouldn't be in a risky fight as he has the Stevenson fight lined up, same with Groves with the Froch fight. Hennessey doesn't have any big name fighters left really, DeGale potentially is going to Top Rank so might not even be on this, Eubank Jr is still a prospect, Galahad as far as I'm aware is a free agent and probably won't be in a big fight. Needs to get Rose on it in a big fight at least, could use with some outside help from other promoters to get good fighters on board. Unlike Froch-Kessler, the main event isn't good enough here to save a poor undercard.


Chisora was effectivley box office to the majority of people watching.

Hearn is doing the undercard I think.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> So with Haye returning to PPV you would imagine that he will be staying there, add this to the fact that Froch will more than likely be PPV only from now on and it appears that boxing fans will be getting milked on a more regular basis. I can understand the need for PPV in order for a fight to happen but do we really need PPV money in order to make Haye v Fury?? No I don't believe we do this is purely Saint Eddie and co milking the fans IMO.


The fight is Hennesey & Hayemaker!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I know Eddie is getting a lot of stick for these PPVs and expect a shite undercard, who knows he might put a quality one on.


He has enough fighters not he will almost have to unless he gets more dates.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

CamelCase said:


> I'll watch it down the pub.
> 
> Hearn is pushing me closer and closer to Boxnation with this ppv crap, initially I was dead against Boxnation but not so much now.


Hearn is not the promoter.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Is this really 6 pages of people complaining about PPV? This place really has become ESB!
> 
> I woke up to 6 texts about the fight from "casual" sport fans. This fight will sell.


This is still a fight of two guys who are not even top 3 in their division.
PPV has to be big in every sense.

And I laughed at that fat guy who said this is the biggest HW fight.
Wladimir vs Povetkin is bigger in every sense.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

Bryn said:


> Not that interested in this fight, it's only going to go one way. I'd imagine PPV was the only way that this fight could get made, Haye is only ever going to fight on PPV or for a massive purse like he had for Chisora.


So you wont be taking part in any build up threads, discussing the fight and you wont be watching Sep 28th?


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Bet Hearn's pissed off a potential Matchroom PPV spot has been nabbed #whatmonopoly


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> This is still a fight of two guys who are not even top 3 in their division.
> PPV has to be big in every sense.
> 
> And I laughed at that fat boy who said this is the biggest HW fight.
> Wladimir vs Povetkin is bigger in every sense.


Not in the UK it isn't


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

fury overcompensating for his nerves there, coming across as a nob as per


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

icemax said:


> So, you aren't a troll, you just don't have a clue :-(


pretty sure he is D-C aka Craney91


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

kingcobra said:


> Not in the UK it isn't


He said in the world.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Could as well make Khan vs Brook PPV now.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

The way Adam Smith stares at Fury throughout that interview is creepy as fuck.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> The fight is Hennesey & Hayemaker!


This was posted before it became apparent that it was a Hennesey & Hayemaker promotion, but Eddie will surely be getting a cut somewhere he is not a stupid man and will not be missing out on this pot of gold, Rob.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> This was posted before it became apparent that it was a Hennesey & Hayemaker promotion, but Eddie will surely be getting a cut somewhere he is not a stupid man and will not be missing out on this pot of gold, Rob.


Why should he?
Sky is not his TV-Station.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Been trying all day to get 2 decent tickets of eventim still no luck...bank transaction also failed when i had them....hope they put up more


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> This is still a fight of two guys who are not even top 3 in their division.
> PPV has to be big in every sense.
> 
> And I laughed at that fat guy who said this is the biggest HW fight.
> Wladimir vs Povetkin is bigger in every sense.


You are asking for a standard that has never been in place before. Only those in bold could be argured as between the top 3 in their division.

*FROCH-KESSLER 25TH MAY 2013*
*HAYE-KLITSCHKO 2ND JULY 2011*
GROVES-DEGALE 21ST MAY 2011
HAYE-HARRISON 13TH NOVEMBER 2010
HAYE-RUIZ 3RD APRIL 2010
MAGNIFICENT 7 - 18TH SEPTEMBER 2010
*RETURN OF THE MAGNIFICENT 7 & KHAN MAIDANA 11TH DECEMBER 2010*
KHAN-SALITA 5TH DECEMBER 2009
HAYE-VALUEV 7TH NOVEMBER 2009
KHAN-KOTELNIK 18TH JULY 2009
*HATTON-PACQUIAO 2ND MAY 2009*
KHAN-BARRERA 14TH MARCH 2009
KHAN-FAGAN (PACQUIAO-ODLH) 6 DECEMBER 2008
HATTON-LAZCANO 24TH MAY 2008
KHAN-PRESCOTT 6TH SEPTEMBER 2008
HATTON-URANGO 20TH JANUARY 2007
*HATTON-MAYWEATHER 8TH DECEMBER 2007*
HATTON - COLLAZO 13TH MAY 2006
HATTON - MAUSSA 26TH NOVEMBER 2005
HATTON-TSZYU 4TH JUNE 2005
DANNY WILLIAMS - VITALI KLITSCHKO 11TH DECEMBER 2004
*HOPKINS - DE LA HOYA 18TH SEPTEMBER 2004*
DANNY WILLIAMS - MIKE TYSON 30TH JULY 2004
OSCAR DE LA HOYA - STURM 5TH JUNE 2004
*VITALI KLITSCHKO - SAUNDERS 24TH APRIL 2004*


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

This is a PPV main event. Anybody arguing otherwise is just being retared. There should be a quality undercard, as there should always be. I think this would be very good.

Quigg v Salinas
Smith v Ochieng
Gallahad v Dickens
Anthony Joshua Pro Debut


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

i've been to;

Haye-Harrison
Haye - Wlad
Haye - Chisora

and i've just booked two 135 quid tickets for Haye-Fury. wtf is wrong with me I don't even like David Haye that much


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Been trying all day to get 2 decent tickets of eventim still no luck...bank transaction also failed when i had them....hope they put up more


they keep going on and off in different sections keeep checking

site crashed a few times when i got through to paying aswell


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> You are asking for a standard that has never been in place before. Only those in bold could be argured as between the top 3 in their division.


Only PPV fighters in the world are Mayweather and maybe Pac.
Deal with it.
And on top of that those fights always have a high qualitly undercard.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Only PPV fighters in the world are Mayweather and maybe Pac.
> Deal with it.
> And on top of that those fights always have a high qualitly undercard.


Were talking about the UK. Whats PPV in the UK!


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> This is a PPV main event. Anybody arguing otherwise is just being retared. There should be a quality undercard, as there should always be. I think this would be very good.
> 
> Quigg v Salinas *Likely*
> Smith v Ochieng *In Sheffield*
> ...


*Crolla v Gethin gone to purse bids* *an outside chance*


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

The Chemist said:


> Possible


The date for Ochieng v Smith can change and pretty sure 5 are out of the game.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Were talking about the UK. Whats PPV in the UK!


So its OK that people allready pay a regular fee for SKY and then get a PPV fight like Haye vs Fury? A fight in wich both fighters are not even top 3 or 4 in the division?
A fight many people think wont be competitive?

I mean these guys also made Haye vs Audley PPV. So based on that many fights in the UK are PPV worthy. It doesnt mean that it is right. Because its not.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

The Chemist said:


> *Crolla v Gethin gone to purse bids* *an outside chance*


I'd imagine Crolla will want a rest. He's been in some tough fights recently.


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

David Haye is clearly a PPV fighter. And it would be hard to rank him below 4th in the division. He'd be the betting favourite over Pulev. And I don't even like David Haye.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> So its OK that people allready pay a regular fee for SKY and then get a PPV fight like Haye vs Fury? A fight in wich both fighters are not even top 3 or 4 in the division?
> A fight many people think wont be competitive?
> 
> I mean these guys also made Haye vs Audley PPV. So based on that many fights in the UK are PPV worthy. It doesnt mean that it is right. Because its not.


So don't buy it and don't subscribe to Sky Sports.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bruthead said:


> *David Haye is clearly a PPV fighter*. And it would be hard to rank him below 4th in the division. He'd be the betting favourite over Pulev. And I don't even like David Haye.


Nobody should be accepted as a PPV fighter


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I'd imagine Crolla will want a rest. He's been in some tough fights recently.


I think thats more likley to happen in October.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

bruthead said:


> David Haye is clearly a PPV fighter. And it would be hard to rank him below 4th in the division. He'd be the betting favourite over Pulev. And I don't even like David Haye.


Yeah. Haye makes the top 4. But certainly not top 3. There is no case for Haye being ranked over Vitali,Wladimir and Povetkin.
And for Fury. Heck you can even rank him outside the top 5: Wladimir,Vitali,Pulev,Haye,Povetkin.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Nobody should be accepted as a PPV fighter


I agree with this but history doesn't show this. Hatton v Mausa, Colazzo, Urango & Lazcano were all PPV and the undercard & UK legs were all piss poor. Tyson & Lewis faced soft opponents and were always on PPV.

Haye v Fury for me though is acceptable as a PPV main event. It does need a solid undercard though.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Has Casual Eddie got any involvement with this PPV?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Nobody should be accepted as a PPV fighter


I think there is a case for Mayweather and Pac. Because these guys were/are legends of the sport.
And on top of that these fights ALWAYS have a very good undercard. Wich is not the case with british PPV.

But PPV in general is a fucking robbery. You allready pay a regular fee for the TV channel and have to pay more money if you want to watch the biggest fights?
Its a joke nothing. More. Sadly people are buying it.


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

Bill said:


> Has Casual Eddie got any involvement with this PPV?


Undercard and getting it on sky ppv


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I agree with this but history doesn't show this. Hatton v Mausa, Colazzo, Urango & Lazcano were all PPV and the undercard & UK legs were all piss poor. Tyson & Lewis faced soft opponents and were always on PPV.
> 
> Haye v Fury for me though is acceptable as a PPV main event. It does need a solid undercard though.


Because people accept it, but they shouldn't. It means you allow yourself to get shafted for PPV (which isn't necessary really, boxers just get an inflated sense of value) and allows shit match ups to happen with shit undercards

But you're right people buy into hype and are desperate to shell out


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

The Chemist said:


> Undercard and getting it on sky ppv


God help us all. :verysad


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Yeah. Haye makes the top 4. But certainly not top 3. There is no case for Haye being ranked over Vitali,Wladimir and Povetkin.
> And for Fury. Heck you can even rank him outside the top 5: Wladimir,Vitali,Pulev,Haye,Povetkin.


Haye should be ranked ahead of Povetkin. In the last 5 years this is the records.

*Povetkin* - Andrzej Wawrzyk, Hasim Rahman, Marco Huck, Cedric Boswell, Ruslan Chagaev, Nicolai Firtha, Teke Oruh, Javier Mora, Leo Nolan, Jason Estrada, Taurus Sykes

*Haye* - Chisora, Klitscko (Loss), Harrison, Ruiz, Valuev, Barrett


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> I think there is a case for Mayweather and Pac. Because these guys were/are legends of the sport.
> And on top of that these fights ALWAYS have a very good undercard. Wich is not the case with british PPV.
> 
> But PPV in general is a fucking robbery. You allready pay a regular fee for the TV channel and have to pay more money if you want to watch the biggest fights?
> Its a joke nothing. More. Sadly people are buying it.


so we should accept we have to pay extra to watch on tv? was Ali a PPV fighter? Robinson? I don't mind paying to a point to watch on TV, but if I already pay a subscription then the cost should be included in that, if I don't then I'd be more swayed to accept PPV


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bill said:


> Has Casual Eddie got any involvement with this PPV?


No mate.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Because people accept it, but they shouldn't. It means you allow yourself to get shafted for PPV (which isn't necessary really, boxers just get an inflated sense of value) and allows shit match ups to happen with shit undercards
> 
> But you're right people buy into hype and are desperate to shell out


I agree I just don't like the revisionist history where PPV used to be great value and was only for the mega fights. Its always been this way. In fact some of the fights back in the day that were PPV were a joke!


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Haye should be ranked ahead of Povetkin. In the last 5 years this is the records.
> 
> *Povetkin* - Andrzej Wawrzyk, Hasim Rahman, Marco Huck, Cedric Boswell, Ruslan Chagaev, Nicolai Firtha, Teke Oruh, Javier Mora, Leo Nolan, Jason Estrada, Taurus Sykes
> 
> *Haye* - Chisora, Klitscko (Loss), Harrison, Ruiz, Valuev, Barrett


There's really not a lot in it, Chisora may edge it for Haye, but is he worth more than Chagaev?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> No mate.


he is putting on some undercard fights.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I agree I just don't like the revisionist history where PPV used to be great value and was only for the mega fights. Its always been this way. In fact some of the fights back in the day that were PPV were a joke!


oh absolutely, like you say look at Khan and Hatton recently


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> No mate.


It's a strange setup they have going on at sky.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

JamieC said:


> There's really not a lot in it, Chisora may edge it for Haye, but is he worth more than Chagaev?


The fact Haye knocked Chisora out and Povetkin laboured to a decision.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> he is putting on some undercard fights.


Which makes it even more unlikely they will be good fights, would you agree?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> The fact Haye knocked Chisora out and Povetkin laboured to a decision.


ye that's fair enough, but theres not a lot in it, both have dire recent records which is a shame


----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone watching ringside? Haye and Hennessy were interviewed together, booth and Fury are next.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Haye should be ranked ahead of Povetkin. In the last 5 years this is the records.
> 
> *Povetkin* - Andrzej Wawrzyk, Hasim Rahman, Marco Huck, Cedric Boswell, Ruslan Chagaev, Nicolai Firtha, Teke Oruh, Javier Mora, Leo Nolan, Jason Estrada, Taurus Sykes
> 
> *Haye* - Chisora, Klitscko (Loss), Harrison, Ruiz, Valuev, Barrett


You cant just split a record.
Povetkin has the better record at HW. 
On top of that he is undefeated and has the same paperbelt Haye had.
No there is NO case for Haye being ranked in the top three. None.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

Bill said:


> Which makes it even more unlikely they will be good fights, would you agree?


Nope. He put together a very good undercard for Haye v Charr before it got scrapped.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

Roe said:


> Fury trolling the shit out of Haye here :lol:


David looks quite fat, I don't like this. Saying that at camp for Derrick at one point David "was struggling to get under 16 and half stone" yet came in at a superb weight for fight night.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> You cant just split a record.
> Povetkin has the better record at HW.
> On top of that he is undefeated and has the same paperbelt Haye had.
> No there is NO case for Haye being ranked in the top three. None.


Yes you can. We did a poll on this last year and everybody said Haye should be ranked over Povetkin. its like like 85% in favour.


----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

10,000 tickets in 3 hours according to Booth.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Haye claims this is a keep busy fight for him, nothing more.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

fury just owned haye again. 

hes right he lost to a 45 year old thompson


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Haye claims this is a keep busy fight for him, nothing more.


more likely it will be his farewell fight


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Yes you can. We did a poll on this last year and everybody said Haye should be ranked over Povetkin. its like like 85% in favour.


Wich point?
Povetkin has a much better record at HW. Just compare the records since 2008 when actually both fought at the same weight. Povetkins record is better.
Povetkin is undefeated.
Povetkin has the same paperbelt Haye had.
Povetkin was a much better amateur.

Wich point please? And dont come with some polls or anything like that. We all know that this Forum has much more british and black people who just would vote for Haye because he is black or british.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Wich point?
> Povetkin has a much better record at HW. Just compare the records since 2008 when actually both fought at the same weight. Povetkins record is better.
> Povetkin is undefeated.
> Povetkin has the same paperbelt Haye had.
> ...


Hands down this is my favorite ever post on a boxing forum


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Nope. He put together a very good undercard for Haye v Charr before it got scrapped.


Why would he make decent undercard fights for a PPV he isn't the main man of? The last PPV in which he was in charge of had a shocking undercard, why will he do this different with less to gain?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Hands down this is my favorite ever post on a boxing forum


Again: 
Tell me some points wich would rank Haye higher then Povetkin?

And nothing comes close to your posts of Groves being IBF,WBC and WBO mandatory at the SAME time. That was some atg fail my friend.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bill said:


> Why would he make decent undercard fights for a PPV he isn't the main man of? The last PPV in which he was in charge of had a shocking undercard, why will he do this different with less to gain?


That's true. I'd imagine he'll just put his prospects on the card.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> That's true. I'd imagine he'll just put his prospects on the card.


That's what I'm thinking B.A. I't don't inspire optimism.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

Bill said:


> Why would he make decent undercard fights for a PPV he isn't the main man of? The last PPV is was in charge of had a shocking undercard, why will he do this different with less to gain?


I don't think he went out of his way to put a shit undercard together. 5-6 fighters turned down the Groves fight. Andy Lee turned down the Darren Barker fight. Adil Anwars team didn't allow Darren Hamilton to fight a voluntary against Curtis Woodhouse. Frank.W turned down good money for BJS to fight John Ryder.

Of course....this could all happen again. But Hearn has a bigger stable now, and theirs only 2 spots to fill with Haye v Fury and Galahad v Dickens pretty much set and theirs a number of fights he could put in there.

Quigg v Salinas
Crolla v Gethin
Smith v Ochieng
Rose v ???
Selby v Walsh
Bellew v ???
Groves v ???


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

Bill said:


> That's what I'm thinking B.A. I't don't inspire optimism.


Well your hardly Mr.Optimistic


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Haye should be ranked ahead of Povetkin. In the last 5 years this is the records.
> 
> *Povetkin* - Andrzej Wawrzyk, Hasim Rahman, Marco Huck, Cedric Boswell, Ruslan Chagaev, Nicolai Firtha, Teke Oruh, Javier Mora, Leo Nolan, Jason Estrada, Taurus Sykes
> 
> *Haye* - Chisora, Klitscko (Loss), Harrison, Ruiz, Valuev, Barrett


:huh

That record of Povetkin is better than Haye's.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

kingcobra said:


> Full presser - sorry if already posted


THIS FUCKING CUNT FURY IS TAKING THE PISS HERE!!!!!! HE HAS ZERO RESPECT FOR THE BRITISH HERO. I DON'T LIKE THIS CUNT ANYMORE!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Roe said:


> :huh
> 
> That record of Povetkin is better than Haye's.


He has to split the record of Povetkin to make a point that Haye has a better record.:lol:


----------



## Roy Jones Jr's Jab (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Haye claims this is a keep busy fight for him, nothing more.


He's bang on the money, This one sided beating will make Audley vs Haye look like Pacquiao vs JMM II in terms of competitiveness.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> He has to split the record of Povetkin to make a point that Haye has a better record.:lol:


you actually wrote this;



LuckyLuke said:


> Wich point?
> Povetkin has a much better record at HW. Just compare the records since 2008 when actually both fought at the same weight. Povetkins record is better.
> Povetkin is undefeated.
> Povetkin has the same paperbelt Haye had.
> ...


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Hearn is not the promoter.


True,he`s been very clever by having a backseat role in this,it will help his credibility when he announces Groves-Froch as ppv.3 ppvs within 5 months of each other with him being soley responible for would of been a bit much for him to playdown after his comment about ppvs over the years with this one he can just say it`s all down to Booth and Hennasey and is not his show.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Well your hardly Mr.Optimistic


:lol: What you trying to say? I'm a miserable cunt or something?

You're spot on.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Duffy said:


> THIS FUCKING CUNT FURY IS TAKING THE PISS HERE!!!!!! HE HAS ZERO RESPECT FOR THE BRITISH HERO. I DON'T LIKE THIS CUNT ANYMORE!


British Hero :lol:


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> you actually wrote this;


So?
Povetkin has done a lot more at HW then Haye. Even when we compare the records since both fighters fought at HW.
And if we rank Ruiz as a good win for Haye what does that Byrd win mean for Povetkin?

You still dindt made any point for Haye being ranked higher then Povetkin. None.

PS: What Haye did at CW hardly means a lot at HW. If we rank fighters in the HW division we have to look at what the fighters did in HW division.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

hope the undercard is hennessy fighters

cant wait to see the backtracking done by the whole country when fury beats haye


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

Bill said:


> :lol: What you trying to say? I'm a miserable cunt or something?
> 
> You're spot on.


What for you would be an acceptable PPV? I got a feeling they will have Stevenson v Cloud as part of it aswell as this is likley to fall on Sep 28th.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> hope the undercard is hennessy fighters
> 
> cant wait to see the backtracking done by the whole country when fury beats haye


he only has Lenny Daws, Kid Galahad and Eubank Jnr. DeGale wants to leave!


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Got 6 tickets, the cheap ones though.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> he only has Lenny Daws, Kid Galahad and Eubank Jnr. DeGale wants to leave!


dont blame degale tbh,

hennessy cant seem to get him big fights

wouldnt mind quigg vs salinas as the co-main though


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> What for you would be an acceptable PPV? I got a feeling they will have Stevenson v Cloud as part of it aswell as this is likley to fall on Sep 28th.


It would be a good addition, it's hard for me to say Rob because what I would want is unrealistic, No single fight is going to scream out PPV to me unless its a genuine superfight, so make the undercard appealing would be a good start with competitive, meaningful fights, for £15 extra to what I already pay, I want a good evening of top class boxing. I'm not a casual fan and I want a PPV to appeal to me.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> The fact Haye knocked Chisora out and Povetkin laboured to a decision.


Exactly. Chisora is the 4th best HW in the World after K2 and Haye. Chisora proved that with his narrow loss to Klitschko.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Duffy said:


> Exactly. Chisora is the 4th best HW in the World after K2 and Haye. Chisora proved that with his *narrow loss* to Klitschko.


So winning actually 2-3 rounds is now a narrow loss?


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

If it gets an American leg then that's a start.

Quigg, Selby, Galahad/Dickens would be a fair undercard.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Yes you can. We did a poll on this last year and everybody said Haye should be ranked over Povetkin. its like like 85% in favour.


Spot on again.

Haye at HW has beaten.

Valuev. World champ. Biggest and strongest champ of all time in any division. A literal monster.

Ruiz. Former World champ. Beat Holyfield pretty easily in their trilogy.

Chisora. Coming off giving Vitali his toughest fight since Lewis.

Barrett. Former World title challenger.

Audley Harrison. European champ and Olympic gold medal winner.

Wlad Klitschko. Apparent ATG in his prime. Haye with a broken foot took him the distance and barely had a glove landed on him.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> So?
> 
> PS: What Haye did at CW hardly means a lot at HW. If we rank fighters in the HW division we have to look at what the fighters did in HW division.


It means nothing.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Duffy said:


> Exactly. Chisora is the 4th best HW in the World after K2 and Haye. Chisora proved that with his narrow loss to Klitschko.


 4. best? Has he even a win over a good fighter?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

Berliner said:


> 4. best? Has he even a win over a good fighter?


Helenius.

No but the fact he pushed the 2nd best Heavyweight in the world in his previous fight and Haye took him out in 5 rounds is impressive.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Got 8 x £80 ers here. All the £40's and £50s had already gone... £835 ringside. Fuck me ragged..


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Helenius.
> 
> No but the fact he pushed the 2nd best Heavyweight in the world in his previous fight and Haye took him out in 5 rounds is impressive.


Yes it is. But also Povetkin has impressiv wins. At the end both could be placed at the third place.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Duffy said:


> Spot on again.
> 
> Haye at HW has beaten.
> 
> ...


Mods can we give this guy a warning? I cant tell whos alt he is mind


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

Bill said:


> It would be a good addition, it's hard for me to say Rob because what I would want is unrealistic, No single fight is going to scream out PPV to me unless its a genuine superfight, so make the undercard appealing would be a good start with competitive, meaningful fights, for £15 extra to what I already pay, I want a good evening of top class boxing. I'm not a casual fan and I want a PPV to appeal to me.


Surley a quality main event with 3-4 competitive fights is worth £15?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Mods can we give this guy a warning? I cant tell whos alt he is mind


Its D-C/Craney91


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Surley a quality main event with 3-4 competitive fights is worth £15?


You ALLREADY pay for sky.
To pay more money to see the biggest fights is a joke. Plain and simple.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Its D-C/Craney91


doesn't that guy get bored?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

JamieC said:


> doesn't that guy get bored?


No Job/No Life.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Yes it is. But also Povetkin has impressiv wins. At the end both could be placed at the third place.


I agree but I think Povetkins impressive wins were so long ago they dont carry much weigh anymore. Chambers is his best win and Haye was still a Cruiserweight when that happened.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Surley a quality main event with 3-4 competitive fights is worth £15?


There is a difference between competitive fights and good fights, you also have to consider the level at which the fights are at, it needs to be at a high level and of quality, Joshua's first pro fight against a no mark is a big no no for me, have no interest in seeing that on something I have paid extra money for.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Mods can we give this guy a warning? I cant tell whos alt he is mind


Can you dispute anything I said? No, so just cry to a mod like a nazi. :cry



robpalmer135 said:


> Its D-C/Craney91


I'm some character called DC or Craney cause I said something you agree with entirely? What type of numbskull are you guy?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I agree but I think Povetkins impressive wins were so long ago they dont carry much weigh anymore. Chambers is his best win and Haye was still a Cruiserweight when that happened.


Its not Povetkins fault that Haye fought at CW.
Povetkin has done much more at HW. And I dont think we can say that the wins over Chambers and Byrd doesnt mean anything because they were in 2008/ end of 2007.
It doesnt work like that.

If we compare records we compare the whole record. Not only the recent wins.

And as I said: If we want to rank fighters at HW we have to look what the fighters did at HW.

On top of that Povetkin is the one with a belt. not Haye. Actually it is the same paperbelt Haye had a few years ago. Next to that Povetkin is still undefeated.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Its not Povetkins fault that Haye fought at CW.
> Povetkin has done much more at HW. And I dont think we can say that the wins over Chambers and Byrd doesnt mean anything because they were in 2008/ end of 2007.
> It doesnt work like that.
> 
> ...


How old are you?


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Its not Povetkins fault that Haye fought at CW.
> Povetkin has done much more at HW. And I dont think we can say that the wins over Chambers and Byrd doesnt mean anything because they were in 2008/ end of 2007.
> It doesnt work like that.
> 
> ...


Lets look at the facts. Here is Povetkins best wins.

Huck. a blown up CW. Povetkin lost this fight too.

Byrd. A blown up light HW that was shot. Hayemaker would have took this gut out within 2 rounds.

Chambers. A CW no mark that has done nothing.

Rahman. Shot completely. This was a disgraceful fight.

Chagaev. Tiny guy who had a disease, probably should have been fighting at lw too what you look at how short he is.

Waarrrzzwzz. Who?

Boswell? This guy wasn't even good back in the 90's.

Donald. Same as Boswell.

Hayemaker shits on that cv from a great height.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Eddie clears up his involvement with the fight:


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

This is a marketable fight, Eddie would be an idiot not to put it on ppv, let's not act like he's not supposed to be a businessman


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Duffy said:


> Lets look at the facts. Here is Povetkins best wins.
> 
> Huck. a blown up CW. Povetkin lost this fight too.
> 
> ...


Who is that gay *** in your avatar?
Looks soft as hell.


----------



## CCR (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Povetkin has the same paperbelt Haye had.


Nope. David Haye beat Nikolai Valuev for the WBA title, after Chagaev had been stripped. Prior to being stripped Chagaev had essentially been demoted to the status of 'champion in recess', after being inactive for more than a whole YEAR.

Meanwhile Povetkin holds the 'regular' title of the belt. Big difference.



> Povetkin was a much better amateur.


Povetkin certainly achieved more, but that is in part due to the fact that he remained in the unpaid ranks a lot longer than Haye. Haye was also robbed against Fragomeni and missed the opportunity to compete in the 2000 olympics, through no chance of his own.



> Wich point please? And dont come with some polls or anything like that. We all know that this Forum has much more british and *black people* who just would vote for Haye because he is black or british.


There's no need for that. Plenty of black/mixed race people don't like Haye.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

CCR said:


> Nope. David Haye beat Nikolai Valuev for the WBA title, after Chagaev had been stripped. Prior to being stripped Chagaev had essentially been demoted to the status of 'champion in recess', after being inactive for more than a whole YEAR.
> 
> Meanwhile Povetkin holds the 'regular' title of the belt. Big difference.


Its the same belt. Its is only called regular now because we have a super wba champion in Wladimir.
Anyway: Povetkin beat the better fighter in Chagaev for his belt then Haye.

Povetkin is undefeated. Has done more at HW. Gold medalist. And has a belt.
There is no reason to put Haye higher then Povetkin.


----------



## CCR (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Its the same belt. Its is only called regular now because we have a super wba champion in Wladimir.


Don't be obtuse - the WBA may say it's the same belt, but anybody with an ounce of common sense knows better. David Haye was the ONLY champion during his reign. There wasn't another fighter who held a better version of the same title. That isn't the case with Povetkin.

Does that mean Haye was the 'world heavyweight champion'? No. But he was the WBA titlist. Povetkin can't even call himself that. His title means less than Haye's did, purely due to the fact that Wlad holds the real version of the title.



> Anyway: Povetkin beat the better fighter in Chagaev for his belt then Haye.


A prime Chagaev was better than Valuev. But that guy didn't fight Povetkin. And if you want evidence watch his fight against Travis Walker.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Eventim wont accept my card, keeps rejecting it!! Any advice tickets are selling really fast? 

Such a joke, I rang the bank 3 times they said it should be working and its Eventims problem. And I cant get in contact with them! fuck sake desperate for tickets


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Eventim wont accept my card, keeps rejecting it!! Any advice tickets are selling really fast?
> 
> Such a joke, I rang the bank 3 times they said it should be working and its Eventims problem. And I cant get in contact with them! fuck sake desperate for tickets


It sold out a few hours ago


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> It sold out a few hours ago


Theres still tickets on sale on eventim? I had two picked put there but my transaction failed again.

I think their going up in batches!?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Not a fucking hope in hell I'm paying for this, but I'll definitely be watching it.

Tyson is mental, though. It would be a sensational win if he can do it but he's a lamb to the slaughter. He's playing into Haye's hands already.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm going watching live. Will be the 3rd haye fight I've been too.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Duffy said:


> Exactly. Chisora is the 4th best HW in the World after K2 and Haye. Chisora proved that with his narrow loss to Klitschko.


You're trying too hard now


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Who is that gay *** in your avatar?
> Looks soft as hell.


Let's talk boxing not your petty insults. If you think Fury can beat "The Hayemaker" than fair enough guy, I'm happy to debate you.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

Luf said:


> I'm going watching live. Will be the 3rd haye fight I've been too.


Good for you.:happy

Duffy himself hopes to have a few tickets sorted out too for _The Duffmeister and his lady friends come fight night._


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Eddie clears up his involvement with the fight:


Eddie admitting its all about the casuals, fuck sake.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

Bill said:


> Eddie admitting its all about the casuals, fuck sake.


fucking hell Bill! what exactly did he say that you took issue with?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> fucking hell Bill! what exactly did he say that you took issue with?


Nothing in particular, it's his whole attitude, he loves the casual fan's and couldn't give a toss about the real boxing fans, shame because he seems a nice bloke,


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

Bill said:


> Nothing in particular, it's his whole attitude, he loves the casual fan's and couldn't give a toss about the real boxing fans, shame because he seems a nice bloke,


if that was the case how is that different to any other boxing promoter? seriusly you need to find another sport to follow.

and if he didn't care why does he do 30 minute interview with kugan which is only seen by casual fans every week?


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Trying to get tickets for me and a pal. Can only order 1 at a time though.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Bill said:


> Nothing in particular, it's his whole attitude, he loves the casual fan's and couldn't give a toss about the real boxing fans, shame because he seems a nice bloke,


Hi Bill,Hearn will only be helping Booth to fill out Booths side of the undercard,Booth and Hennessey are in charge of the whole show and the undercard but don`t worry you can unleash hell on him when the Groves-Froch fight gets announced.One good thing about his shows which is a positive is the red button feature Sky are doing which I`m sure he pushed for.Tomorrow we have 5 live fights on the main broadcast and 5 on the red button,far better for the real boxing fans then the one live fight and then some taped stuff of the old ffn.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Been trying since yesterday mate, that eventim website is a fuckin disaster. Wont accept my card, as well as that the woman on phone line fobbed me off when I said I wanted two!


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Hi Bill,Hearn will only be helping Booth to fill out Booths side of the undercard,Booth and Hennessey are in charge of the whole show and the undercard but don`t worry you can unleash hell on him when the Groves-Froch fight gets announced.One good thing about his shows which is a positive is the red button feature Sky are doing which I`m sure he pushed for.Tomorrow we have 5 live fights on the main broadcast and 5 on the red button,far better for the real boxing fans then the one live fight and then some taped stuff of the old ffn.


:lol: I can't wait until the Froch/Groves plus shite undercard is announced, Seeing as Eddie is our saviour I'm expecting sheer brilliance from him and nothing less, that way when I get let down, I can go into meltdown and let rip.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

Bill said:


> :lol: I can't wait until the Froch/Groves plus shite undercard is announced, Seeing as Eddie is our saviour I'm expecting sheer brilliance from him and nothing less, that way when I get let down, I can go into meltdown and let rip.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tennis


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tennis


Ahh Tennis, the sport of the middle class.

Which club are you a member of?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Bill said:


> :lol: I can't wait until the Froch/Groves plus shite undercard is announced, Seeing as Eddie is our saviour I'm expecting sheer brilliance from him and nothing less, that way when I get let down, I can go into meltdown and let rip.


You can mate,I don`t think that fight should be ppv yet so I won`t be defending it too much but I`m sure you will have some great debates with Jack about that ppv:yep


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> You can mate,I don`t think that fight should be ppv yet so I won`t be defending it too much but I`m sure you will have some great debates with Jack about that ppv:yep


I'm done debating with Jack mate, it's like talking to Forrest Gump.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

Bill said:


> Ahh Tennis, the sport of the middle class.
> 
> Which club are you a member of?


A highly comparative, athletic and mentally challenging sport in which the best always play the best and theirs no PPV. Why not give it a go?

PPV isn't going away. Its been around for 20+ years and rarely at the standard you require. You hate all promoters. Does this sport bring you any happiness?

http://www.hazelwoodsportsclub.com/ This was my club when I was back home. Haven't played out here as Tennis is an Upper Upper Class sport in Los Angeles. Membership at a club starts at $150pm. So I have just been playing football. Start for a new team this weekend.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

:lol: Fair enough, I'm thinking about playing again next season, need to lose some weight first, which is proving difficult.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

Bill said:


> :lol: Fair enough, I'm thinking about playing again next season, need to lose some weight first, which is proving difficult.


Football or Tennis?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Football or Tennis?


Football, I used to like playing tennis when I was younger, I was utterly shit at it though so decided to stop embarrassing myself.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

Bill said:


> Football, I used to like playing tennis when I was younger, I was utterly shit at it though so decided to stop embarrassing myself.


Started playing for a team here in LA and the standard was appalling. You had the odd good player, then some Hispanics that are skillful but they just chase the ball and dribble like how kids play, and then you have people that jus't cannot kick a ball. Also the refs are shocking, I got sent off once and 6 yellow cards in a 10 game season and after 15 years of playing in England I had got 1 yellow card and 1 red for a hand ball off the line!

But I had try outs for a new team last week and got on. They play in the highest amateur division in Los Angeles so it should be good level.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Bill said:


> I'm done debating with Jack mate, it's like talking to Forrest Gump.


:lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Bill said:


> Ahh Tennis, the sport of the middle class.
> 
> Which club are you a member of?


I love tennis. It's my favourite sport after boxing. I also think I might now be middle class. But i liked it when I was poor too.



Bill said:


> I'm done debating with Jack mate, it's like talking to Forrest Gump.


:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> I love tennis. It's my favourite sport after boxing. I also think I might now be middle class. But i liked it when I was poor too.


Not sure if bank accounts is the way to determine whether somebody is middle class or not these days.


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

I have a feeling Fury will milk this for all the publicity he can then pull out close to the fight


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Duffy said:


> Let's talk boxing not your petty insults. If you think Fury can beat "The Hayemaker" than fair enough guy, I'm happy to debate you.


It makes no sense to talk boxing with you. Because you are a deluded nuthugger who even sells Audley Harrison as a good win for Haye.
Not speak of how you see the the Barrett and Ruiz win.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> It makes no sense to talk boxing with you. Because you are a deluded nuthugger who even sells Audley Harrison as a good win for Haye.
> Not speak of how you see the the Barrett and Ruiz win.


Ruiz & Barrett were decent wins.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Ruiz & Barrett were decent wins.


I think Cunningham and Johnson are better wins


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> I think Cunningham and Johnson are better wins


Why?


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Why?


Ruiz was past it, inactive. Barrett was a never was.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Ruiz was past it, inactive. Barrett was a never was.


And Johnson & Cunningham have been?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Hoshi said:


> Trying to get tickets for me and a pal. Can only order 1 at a time though.


Yeah the way tickets have been done is shite. Trying to get them for me and my brother but they've been doing them 1 at a time and the ticket touts have got hold of them all already.

It's a shambles.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bill said:


> Nothing in particular, it's his whole attitude, he loves the casual fan's and couldn't give a toss about the real boxing fans, shame because he seems a nice bloke,


Of course he does. It would be stupid not to.

What's he supposed to do, put on shows that 20 hardcore boxing fans want to watch?

Where does the big money come from?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

Lunny said:


> Of course he does. It would be stupid not to.
> 
> What's he supposed to do, put on shows that 20 hardcore boxing fans want to watch?
> 
> Where does the big money come from?


Bill just likes to moan!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Cunningham and Johnson were better wins than Barrett and Ruiz IMO.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

Roe said:


> Cunningham and Johnson were better wins than Barrett and Ruiz IMO.


Ok....why? Explain.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Lunny said:


> Yeah the way tickets have been done is shite. Trying to get them for me and my brother but they've been doing them 1 at a time and the ticket touts have got hold of them all already.
> 
> It's a shambles.


Ticket situation for this is a fucking disgrace mate. Been trying for two days and I cant get them. 
The cunts have completely blocked my bank card/account from purchasing tickets at the website eventim. I have money saved up for this so its not to do with bank balance. Ring the Bank and they say it should work its eventims website thats the issue, Eventim dont understand either.

Tried ringing for tickets twice, the ones on the phone are predictably clueless. The first tried to tell me it was near sold out and that was yesterday. The second today said there was only the overpriced ground floor tickets left, which wasnt true. Neither of them knew or understood that there was tickets going up in batches every half hour or so. 5 minutes on hold when the new batch and is up and she says their all unavailable!

Raging guess I'll have to wait and hope I get lucky before September, such a farce of an outfit.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Ticket situation for this is a fucking disgrace mate. Been trying for two days and I cant get them.
> The cunts have completely blocked my bank card/account from purchasing tickets at the website eventim. I have money saved up for this so its not to do with bank balance. Ring the Bank and they say it should work its eventims website thats the issue, Eventim dont understand either.
> 
> Tried ringing for tickets twice, the ones on the phone are predictably clueless. The first tried to tell me it was near sold out and that was yesterday. The second today said there was only the overpriced ground floor tickets left, which wasnt true. Neither of them knew or understood that there was tickets going up in batches every half hour or so. 5 minutes on hold when the new batch and is up and she says their all unavailable!
> ...


Yeah completely ridiculous. You can find loads of them for treble the price on third party sites though atsch

Thanks, Eventim!


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Ok....why? Explain.


no, you explain otherwise.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Roe said:


> Cunningham and Johnson were better wins than Barrett and Ruiz IMO.


 They are all not great. hard to say wich is better. Especially with Ruiz. But I agree with Barrett.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah I seen some tickets for 80 quid over face value on some other shitty website, I just thought fuck that its already pricey enough at face value, and I want two together. I'm raging in that there was fuck all notice about when tickets were on sale either, they just went straight on sale out of the blue.
Id rather they dealt with ticketmaster than these amateurs. Or even have a few providers selling tickets. Just really pissed off I've been trying for two days making numerous phone calls and on their website.

This sort of shit is so annoying, its always the boxing fans that get screwed. The touts are in dreamland, these tickets will soon treble in price I bet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

Lunny said:


> Yeah completely ridiculous. You can find loads of them for treble the price on third party sites though atsch
> 
> Thanks, Eventim!


there was loads of talk on here before Froch v Kessler that the touts wouldnt have been able to sell tickets but apparently the place was full.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> there was loads of talk on here before Froch v Kessler that the touts wouldnt have been able to sell tickets but apparently the place was full.


Yeah people will likely buy them. I'm not spending that on a ticket though (mainly because I doubt I could get my bro to spend the same).


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Before fighting Ruiz last 7 fights were 3-3-1, his last decent win was Golota 5 years prior and in that he was down twice. Ruiz is not a notable win at heavyweight. Barrett is not a patch on Kingpin.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Touts absolutely hammered the Springsteen gig at Wembley, but over-estimated demand since the Hard Rock Calling show was only a couple of weeks later. So you had them running around trying to off-load tickets at face value. Not sure if that happens with the fights, but it's quite common with big gigs.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Before fighting Ruiz last 7 fights were 3-3-1, his last decent win was Golota 5 years prior and in that he was down twice. Ruiz is not a notable win at heavyweight. *Barrett is not a patch on Kingpin*.


Ruiz was still a solid contender and had arguably beaten Valuev at least once. He was certainly more proven at heavyweight than Cunningham and more formidable most likely.

Sure Barrett was nothing special, but at least he'd beaten some respectable names including David Tua, Dominick Guinn and Tim Witherspoon. Who has Johnson ever beaten? To say Barrett wasn't a "patch" on Johnson just suggests you've got an agenda.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Before fighting Ruiz last 7 fights were 3-3-1, his last decent win was Golota 5 years prior and in that he was down twice. Ruiz is not a notable win at heavyweight. Barrett is not a patch on Kingpin.


Cunningham was 4-3 going into the Fury fight. He has only one fight at Cruiserweight. His last decent win was Marco Huck 6 years prior....at Cruiserweight.

Kevin Johnsons best win was Alex Lepai! His claim to fame was running away against Klitscko for 12 rounds and he had just lost in Prizefighter.

Ruiz, not great was a former Heavyweight champion. Barrett was coming off a good run.

Haye dominated both fights and win by KO. Fury got a UD v Johnson, almost got stopped and went life and death with Cunningham.

Not to mention Haye has wins over Chisora & Valuev at HW which are better.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

redandwhiterob said:


> I have a feeling Fury will milk this for all the publicity he can then pull out close to the fight


With so much money on the line I don't think that that is very likely at all....apart from the monetary loss his credibility would drop through the floor


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Cunningham was 4-3 going into the Fury fight. He has only one fight at Cruiserweight. His last decent win was Marco Huck 6 years prior....at Cruiserweight.


If you're happy to ignore the Adamek robbery.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

The cut stoppage loss against Hernandez was bullshit too. No way should that fight have been stopped.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

Wallet said:


> If you're happy to ignore the Adamek robbery.


Still Ruiz is a better win than Cunningham.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Cunningham would have soundly beaten the Ruiz that Haye fought.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

is it 10 or 12 rounds anybody know?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> Cunningham would have soundly beaten the Ruiz that Haye fought.


Of course he would.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Of course he would.


its possible. but the reality is Ruiz had been a top 10 Heavyweight for a decade. Cunningham had not.

Plus Kevin Johnson.....there is not a guy in the top 50 on his win sheet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

Gash7 said:


> is it 10 or 12 rounds anybody know?


looks who's over here now!


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> looks who's over here now!


missed you rob :cheers


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

For what it's worth Hughie Fury scored a very impressive win tonight over in Ireland. Stopped a guy called Ivica Perkovic in 5 rounds. Perkoic is a journeyman but a pretty tough one, he went eight rounds with both Alexander Dimitrenko and Alexander Ustinov earlier this year and both of those could be considered top 15-20 guys maybe. Good achievement for a kid only in his 7th pro fight. This lad is really coming along nicely and he'll only improve.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> its possible. but the reality is Ruiz had been a top 10 Heavyweight for a decade. Cunningham had not.
> 
> Plus Kevin Johnson.....there is not a guy in the top 50 on his win sheet.


Cunningham struggled with Adamek and Ruiz, even at the end of his career, was a better heavyweight.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Still Ruiz is a better win than Cunningham.


Nah mate, don't agree with that. Cunningham may be small but he still has some gas left in the tank clearly, quality boxer if he gets into his groove. Was robbed against Adamek who everyone considers a definite top 10 guy.

Ruiz was fucking knackered by the time he fought Haye and had already been beaten soundly by a fat fuck with one arm in James Toney (official result got changed to NC I know). He was a former champ but hardly a killer. It's a big misconception about Haye, his record at heavyweight isn't as good as people think. There's not much in my opinion. Valuev was just a big fucking freak with ZERO ability who Mr Ancient Evander Holyfield outboxed, Ruiz was old and useless, Harrison (let's not go there). The Chisora win is probably his best at HW, the only one I'd consider a quality win over a good opponent.

Fury's best win on paper is Chisora too or Cunningham. Johnson came for a payday and didn't even try, Firtha is a journeyman, Pajikic was nothing at all special, neither was Maddalone and anything good about Rogan had long since gone. Fury's record is hardly killer either for a top 10 guy.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Peter Fury just tweeted me. It's 12 rounds.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Ruiz & Barrett were decent wins.


Barrett got koed in two rounds against fatty Solis after the Haye fight. And after that he lost an UD against Ustinov.

Ruiz was way over his prime. But fine if you think he is a deccent win good. But we compared the record of Povetkin vs Haye. And when this deluded nuthugger thinks Ruiz is a good win what does that mean for the Byrd win?

Next to that Valuev dindt want to fight anymore. He was half retired when he fought Haye. He always had back problems in his career and he dindt want to fight anymore because his back problems got worse.

Hayes resume at HW is dogshit. It doesnt live up to the hype. I cant get why people think Haye is a worthy PPV fighter.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

I dont think anyone considered Adamek a top ten HW after the Chambers robbery. Chambers basically schooled Adamek with one hand.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Hayes resume at HW is dogshit. It doesnt live up to the hype. I cant get why people think Haye is a worthy PPV fighter.


To an extent I agree, and I think the hype over Haye to me is ridiculous. People act as if he is the UKs answer to Mike Tyson. Hes nowhere near that level. Haye typically gets overrated because he is the page boy for casual fans. He has explosive power and KOs most of his opponents while he also has his big paydays thanks to Sky Sports hyping up below average opponents into something special.

Basically I'm saying Haye is very beatable. Fury is by no means perfect but lets not forget Hayes top win at HW is probably Chisora. Fury ended Chisoras record a couple of years previous and when he was the definition of green. I also think Cunningham is being very underrated here. I think Cunningham is quite easily a top 10 HW. Hes being rubbished as a ligh punching cruiser but really if people actually watch his fights hes doing very well.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

I dunno Mugsy. I don't think you have to rate Haye exceptionally highly in order to think he'll make short work of Fury.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Mugsy: Chisora was green too and was definitely a better fighter when he went into the Haye fight. Cunningham was never and doubt will ever be a top ten heavyweight. Most feel he beat Adamek but as soon as he fought a 'real' heavy he got found out to be the CW he is IMO.

I do think Cunningham is pretty much perfect prep for a Haye fight though. I also think Fury would be Haye's best win at heavy. If Fury can find a way to nullify/avoid Haye's overhand right then its a much closer fight. I doubt he can do that though.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Lilo said:


> Mugsy: Chisora was green too and was definitely a better fighter when he went into the Haye fight. Cunningham was never and doubt will ever be a top ten heavyweight. Most feel he beat Adamek but as soon as he fought a 'real' heavy he got found out to be the CW he is IMO.
> 
> I do think Cunningham is pretty much perfect prep for a Haye fight though. I also think Fury would be Haye's best win at heavy. If Fury can find a way to nullify/avoid Haye's overhand right then its a much closer fight. I doubt he can do that though.


Just fight like Wladimir did. Stick your jab out and fight long. If Fury is going to get close he gets knocked out. But if Fury fights a smart outside fight I can easily see Fury outpointing Haye or stop him late.

If Fury fights outside the way for Hayes overhand right and hayemakers ist just too long. Even Fury should manage to avoid them. If Fury gets close Haye stays in the pocket slips shots and kos Fury with some counter punches.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I love tennis. It's my favourite sport after boxing. I also think I might now be middle class. But i liked it when I was poor too.
> 
> :lol:


David, I'f you have became middle class then it means you have done well in life, I wasn't having a dig at middle class people in general, I was having a dig at Rob.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Chisora lost to Fury primarily because he turned up looking seven month's pregnant.

Let's be honest. Green or not, turn up three stone overweight and you're going to lose against someone decent.

Even against Haye, he was well overweight. He shouldn't be any more than 220lbs.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2013)

Bill said:


> David, I'f you have became middle class then it means you have done well in life, I wasn't having a dig at middle class people in general, I was having a dig at Rob.


No it doesn't!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Bill said:


> David, I'f you have became middle class then it means you have done well in life, I wasn't having a dig at middle class people in general, I was having a dig at Rob.


Hahaha - I know, Bill. The BBC did a really interesting survey about the death of traditional classes...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-22000973

It's quite illuminating.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> No it doesn't!


Please explain? To me if somebody who could have been considered a working class person is comfortable enough to now call himself middle class probably means they have done well in life?


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

I suppose it will be a bit of craic. There'll be a buzz with the conferences and I'm sure the atmosphere at the arena will make it worthwhile for the people attending but the boxing bit, it will be good while it lasts. All 4 rounds before Haye stops him imo. 

I understand why it's pay per view but it's not for me unless they stack the undercard and that just won't happen.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2013)

Bill said:


> Please explain? To me if somebody who could have been considered a working class person is comfortable enough to now call himself middle class probably means they have done well in life?


havent you done well in life? your pretty comfortable....just tight as fuck lol

My Grandad was an immigrant from Portugal who came to England as a boy and couldn't speak English. His Dad was a musician that played in pubs. he left school at 14 and he went to war at 15 (lied about his age) and came back, was a butchers apprentice and ended up buying his own shop which was extremely successful and made him a allot of money. he and my grandmother died in the last few years, and the house they lived in which they paid of in full was worth well of £1million. He would still class himself as working class.

Personally I don't think the term exists anymore. I have 2 friends, one is an electrician and one is a plumper, they both make more than another friends thats a GP. are Dr's working class now?

working class is a dead term now in reality. its just something people say to give themselves false credibility. in reality, you have the upper class, you have middle class and you have people that don't work. and 99% of them live better than the working class did

quite simply Bill, when my Grandfather was working his ass off as a butchers apprentice he would look over at your house with a sky dish and see you sitting on your computer and think your a fucking toff.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

:lol: That's a good post mate, I got company right now but I will respond. :good


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I agree with Rob on this.

It's a sad indictment on society that we have this social underclass who have no intention of trying to do anything with their lives, and try to live off the state.

I had an appointment with an Asian bloke (no Suarez) who's basically lived off the state for years, pays fuck all rent to the council, doesn't work, yet has enough deposit to purchase a buy to let property in Leeds, and because it's BTL, you don't always have to prove your income.

Fucking disgusted I was. Until he failed the credit score and I had to say ''sorry, can't help you''.

:happy


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

If you have a job you are working class, if you don't you are a sponger.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2013)

Dinamita said:


> I agree with Rob on this.
> 
> It's a sad indictment on society that we have this social underclass who have no intention of trying to do anything with their lives, and try to live off the state.
> 
> ...


Oh no mate you must be mistaken. You have been reading the Daily Mail to much. Statistics show these people don't exist!!! Lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2013)

I always felt kind of upper class compared to most people I went to school with. My parents were still together, i didnt live in a attached house, my Dad drove a nice car, we would go on holidays every year. Then I went to Uni and i felt the opposite. Everyone had been to private school, they looled at me like i was some kind of cockney geezer.

I think a perfect example of how the classes dont exist is to look at a Golf Club. I remember when I was a kid going with my Dad all the cars were BMW's, Mercs, Jags and a few nicer ones. Now half the card in there are workers vans. 

Plumbers play golf, own there own home, go on holiday to spain twice a year, there wife drives a range rover and they got 999 channels from there sky dish. Its great!


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

They're fucking everywhere mate.

I see it every day.

Self employed builders who pay themselves fuck all, employ their wives as ''office managers'' and claim working tax credits.

And then do work on the side.

In reality, the bloke is earning £40k per year, most of it tax free, the wife £10k tax free, and then getting benefits.

I've absolutely nothing against stay at home mums at all, in fact I encourage it.... if I have kids there's no fucking way they're off to nursery, I'd sooner pay my mum to look after them so she can give up working....

A lot of the time it's not the people, it's the system, it needs changing.

Digressing slightly, I saw a guy today who took out some critical illness cover for him and his wife years ago. The wife got cancer (twice) and thus the policy paid out, the mortgage was gone so he went part time. Neighbours accused them of sponging and they were pretty much forced to move. Not long after she recovered, they started a business together and are now in a £1/2m house that'll be paid for in ten years.

At times you make your own luck, at times you can put provisions in place so you can make your own choices. Classic example there. It's definitely a ''good news story'' I can use when it comes to talking about insurance and how it can benefit you. A mate of mine pays £40 a month for sports injury insurance and boiler cover. For that he could protect his £120k mortgage against everything - death, serious illness or being unable to work.... but he thinks it's expensive.

Knob!


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> working class is a dead term now in reality. its just something people say to give themselves false credibility. in reality, you have the upper class, you have middle class and you have people that don't work. and 99% of them live better than the working class did


You told me I was working class just last week in the Choi thread.:huh


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Just because the base standard of living has gone up and theres more social mobility that doesn't mean theres no such thing as working class. Just that goal posts have moved.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Just because the base standard of living has gone up and theres more social mobility that doesn't mean theres no such thing as working class. Just that goal posts have moved.


Upper class.
Middle class.
Upper working class
Working class.
Underbelly.

I'd call you upper working G'.

Folks who don't own their home and scrape by are working class. Scroungers and the thick cunts are the underbelly. Sorry for my bluntness but visiting my Nan today opened my eyes. Shits gone down hill FAST in Walsall.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> I agree with Rob on this.
> 
> It's a sad indictment on society that we have this social underclass who have no intention of trying to do anything with their lives, and try to live off the state.
> 
> ...












Cash in hand, guarantee it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2013)

GazOC said:


> You told me I was working class just last week in the Choi thread.:huh


Yep. And because of that conversation I thought about it allot and did some research. And it no longer exists.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2013)

GazOC said:


> Just because the base standard of living has gone up and theres more social mobility that doesn't mean theres no such thing as working class. Just that goal posts have moved.


So what makes somebody working class?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Yep. And because of that conversation I thought about it allot and did some research. And it no longer exists.


Because you've decided this? Pronounced it? Access to Sky TV and a 5 day working week doesn;t mean theres not a working class, just that the standard of living has got better.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

The term working class is awfully broad.

It covers highly skilled (and paid) professionals to minimum wagers.

In my experience of the last 12 months, quite often the £70k p/a professional is more down to earth than the £15k p/a student.

Yesterday I did mortgages for two of the £70k p/a types, both were normal as anything, having the craic about their wives bumping them off for the life insurance, and meeting a young toy boy to give them a service now and then (one of them I fucking would have done too :hey).... whereas the recent graduate earning £15k stood in front of a photo copier was the most pretentious tosser I've met in a long time.

I've been there and done that, copying, stuffing envelopes, delivering stuff into the city centre because it's cheaper to pay you than pay the Royal Mail.... 

No matter how much or how little I earn/achieve I'll always be the same person - someone who won't go boozing in an absolute shithole, but someone who will talk to practically anyone and treat people the same regardless of who they are and where they come from.

For me, that's where many go wrong.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Holmes said:


> I'd call you upper working G'.


:lol:

Thats exactly how I regard myself. I do OK, don't slave for a living but am still working class. Most certainly not lower middle class just because I don't work in a coal mine and have a big plasma TV.;-)

"upper working class", I like it!!:smile


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

GazOC said:


> :lol:
> 
> Thats exactly how I regard myself. I do OK, don't slave for a living but am still working class. Most certainly not lower middle class just because I don't work in a coal mine and have a big plasma TV.;-)
> 
> "upper working class", I like it!!:smile




I'd call myself progressive working class. I aspire to upper middle :lol:


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

To continue the off-topic discussion, I still think you can categorise people in three classes:

People who can't get a mortgage (i.e. underclass / minimum wage workers) 
People who can get a mortgage (a very large middle class) 
People who don't need a mortgage (capitalists)

I don't see all that great a difference between someone earning £20k doing data entry and £150k as a lawyer. Yeah, one has a nicer property, nicer car, nicer holidays but you both have to spend half your waking hours clocked in at the office.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Holmes said:


> I'd call myself progressive working class. I aspire to upper middle :lol:


I call myself stagnated upper working class. I aspire to merely maintaining my very average status.:smile


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I call myself stagnated upper working class. I aspire to merely maintaining my very average status.:smile


It's a good place to be. Solvent and enjoying life. Upper middle seems beyond me and I just hope for a comfortable life but I shall never escape my working class origin.

Off to see if Jones can crack the blueprint


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> The term working class is awfully broad.
> 
> It covers highly skilled (and paid) professionals to minimum wagers.
> 
> ...


Students and the ''yoof'' in general are thick as shit these days, they don't even know how to cross a road, they think they have some divine right to walk into the road and I'm going to stop for them, do they not realise I'm purposely looking to mow them down, they should really bring back the green cross code and teach it in schools, fucking suicidal weirdo's.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Bill said:


> Students and the ''yoof'' in general are thick as shit these days, they don't even know how to cross a road, *they think they have some divine right to walk into the road* and I'm going to stop for them, do they not realise I'm purposely looking to mow them down, they should really bring back the green cross code and teach it in schools, fucking suicidal weirdo's.


Twats.

The look of sheer bewilderment on their faces when I say "get a move on dicksplash".


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Marlow said:


> Twats.
> 
> The look of sheer bewilderment on their faces when I say "get a move on dicksplash".


:rofl I remember a time where I beeped the horn telling them these group of lads to get out the fucking way and they started giving it back, getting all brave because they are ''in a crew'' calling me a cunt and that, It put the fear of god in them when I revved the engine and drove at them, I stopped before I hit anyone and then jumped out the van and politely asked them which one was first.

Those anger management courses really worked.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Because you've decided this? Pronounced it? Access to Sky TV and a 5 day working week doesn;t mean theres not a working class, just that the standard of living has got better.


:deal but I think people would be surprised at the standard of living of some in this country. I know of people who have £12 a week disposable income to survive on with their teenage daughter, the lady worked til her husband died, and has now been left to rot by the state. Thousands also need food banks to eat. The myth of the scrounging families of 3 generations who dont work or want to is a brilliant story by Tories


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

bruthead said:


> To continue the off-topic discussion, I still think you can categorise people in three classes:
> 
> People who can't get a mortgage (i.e. underclass / minimum wage workers)
> People who can get a mortgage (a very large middle class)
> ...


Theres people in London who make £60k a year working as accoutants, laywera, Dra erc and they cannot get a mortgage. There people in Liverpool and work in Asds that than?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

Bill said:


> Students and the ''yoof'' in general are thick as shit these days, they don't even know how to cross a road, they think they have some divine right to walk into the road and I'm going to stop for them, do they not realise I'm purposely looking to mow them down, they should really bring back the green cross code and teach it in schools, fucking suicidal weirdo's.


Huges sweeping generalisation there. And they still teach the green cross code.

Also surley taking pleasure from the thought of running somebody over makes you more of a twat than any student that doesn't pay attention when crossing the road.

(Anyone else I would assume sarcasam but its Bill!)


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

JamieC said:


> :deal but I think people would be surprised at the standard of living of some in this country. I know of people who have £12 a week disposable income to survive on with their teenage daughter, the lady worked til her husband died, and has now been left to rot by the state. Thousands also need food banks to eat. The myth of the scrounging families of 3 generations who dont work or want to is a brilliant story by Tories


Its not a story though!! There are genuinley people like that. My Dad had to sign on when he sold his business to meet his NI contributions. Said the doll office was full of white/british middle aged men and women that think there to good to get a job as a cleaner.

Just because the Daily Mail exagerate, doesn't mean its all complete bullshit!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

Bill said:


> :rofl I remember a time where I beeped the horn telling them these group of lads to get out the fucking way and they started giving it back, getting all brave because they are ''in a crew'' calling me a cunt and that, It put the fear of god in them when I revved the engine and drove at them, I stopped before I hit anyone and then jumped out the van and politely asked them which one was first.
> 
> Those anger management courses really worked.


Of course you did Billy Mitchell!


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Of course you did Billy Mitchell!


With all due respect, I couldn't give a monkeys toss if you believe me or not, I don't wake up in the mornings thinking ''I do hope Robert on CHB believes me''.

As the Billy Michell comparison, my cock is thicker than his neck and the length of his leg so there is no comparison.


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Hearn is not the promoter.


Bit of a late reply on my part but who is then? Pretty sure Haye signed a 3 fight deal with Hearn.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

JamieC said:


> :deal but I think people would be surprised at the standard of living of some in this country. I know of people who have £12 a week disposable income to survive on with their teenage daughter, the lady worked til her husband died, and has now been left to rot by the state. Thousands also need food banks to eat. The myth of the scrounging families of 3 generations who dont work or want to is a brilliant story by Tories


My Mrs was telling me the other day that 10,000 kids a year in this country are admitted to hospital and are suffering from various stages of malnutrition... thats shameful


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

icemax said:


> My Mrs was telling me the other day that 10,000 kids a year in this country are admitted to hospital and are suffering from various stages of malnutrition... thats shameful


that probably got more to do with them getting every meal from Iceland.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> that probably got more to do with them getting every meal from Iceland.


Unlikely


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Its not a story though!! There are genuinley people like that. My Dad had to sign on when he sold his business to meet his NI contributions. Said the doll office was full of white/british middle aged men and women that think there to good to get a job as a cleaner.
> 
> Just because the Daily Mail exagerate, doesn't mean its all complete bullshit!


Ye theres probably isolated examples, but theres millions more who aren't scroungers, the three generations on benefits thing h
as been proven to be a lie



icemax said:


> My Mrs was telling me the other day that 10,000 kids a year in this country are admitted to hospital and are suffering from various stages of malnutrition... thats shameful


It's sick, whilst Tories get a pay rise :-(



robpalmer135 said:


> that probably got more to do with them getting every meal from Iceland.


Or debilitating poverty


----------

